# NYC Subway Question



## VentureForth (Aug 14, 2008)

Is Line 2 safe at 5:45 AM at 125 & Lennox deep in the heart of Harlem? There's a nice B&B there that has some great reviews. Not worried about the stay so much as the transfer. Would I be better off in a cab?


----------



## AlanB (Aug 14, 2008)

Well as always one must have one's wits about them when in any big city.

But as a general rule NYC has really cleaned up 125th Street in the past several years. If you're coming during the summer months when it would also be close to day break at that hour, that would probably help too. During the winter it would still be dark for quite some time.

Therefore, if the B&B is right on 125th and not a few blocks away, I probably wouldn't be that uncumfortable walking from the B&B into the Subway. Don't go down to the platform until either others do, or the VMS indicates that a train is arriving.


----------



## VentureForth (Aug 14, 2008)

If we make the trip like I am planning, it'd be the first week of October, so certainly iffy... The B&B isn't right on 125th, but rather on 120th on the South side of Marcus Garvey park. 5 blocks to any station, but it has to be the MTA. Would totally prefer to get on the MetroNorth at Harlem 125th, but they don't go to Penn. The return trip (Palmetto) leaves NYP at 6:15 AM. Ugh.


----------

